# Taxi fares



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't believe that Resident Temporal status automatically gives you the right to work, but I could be mistaken. (Is that another perk of having a Mexican spouse?) However, as I understand it, having Resident Permanente status does give you the right to work.
> 
> INAPAM cards are great, especially for getting half-off on intercity bus tickets!


I don´t know either.

I now pay less on a Luxury ETN bus to and from Guadalajara - to and from San Luis Potosi [5 hours away] than I do for the 20 - 25 minute "Airport Taxi" ride from the airport to the Camionera Central in Guadalajara. UFF!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

alanmexicali said:


> i now pay less on a luxury etn bus to and from guadalajara - to and from san luis potosi [5 hours away] than i do for the 20 - 25 minute "airport taxi" ride from the airport to the camionera central in guadalajara. Uff!


uff! ??


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> uff! ??


It might be a San Diego thing: 

"Uff: 

1- The term to describe a general effort in doing something or when a person does not want to do a task or anything that will involve a lot of effort for that person.

2- The term to describe the general disadvantage of a motion 

3- The general disliking of something"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I don´t know either.
> 
> I now pay less on a Luxury ETN bus to and from Guadalajara - to and from San Luis Potosi [5 hours away] than I do for the 20 - 25 minute "Airport Taxi" ride from the airport to the Camionera Central in Guadalajara. UFF!


You can avoid the $250+/- taxi fare from the Gdl airport to Nueva Central, but you give up a little time.

Take a bus at the Terminal Terrestrial at the airport. The bus will take you to Central Viejo in Gdl ($10). From there walk a few blocks to Revolucion and catch a 644 B to Nueva Central ($6). Total cost $16 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It might be a San Diego thing:
> 
> "Uff:
> 
> ...


I understand "uff" as a word and have used it myself. Since you wrote it like this - UFF - I thought it was an acronym.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You can avoid the $250+/- taxi fare from the Gdl airport to Nueva Central, but you give up a little time.
> 
> Take a bus at the Terminal Terrestrial at the airport. The bus will take you to Central Viejo in Gdl ($10). From there walk a few blocks to Revolucion and catch a 644 B to Nueva Central ($6). Total cost $16 pesos.


We have been cleaning out stuff in Mexicali and taking it to San Diego and San Luis Potosi and bring 2 large suitcases and 2 carry ons back on the plane. Usually we travel from SLP on the 11PM bus and arrive at 4AM at the Camionera Central [Nueva central] and take the 6AM to Mexicali. On the way back take the 6PM plane in Mexicali and arrive in Guadalajara at 11PM and take the 12:15AM bus to SLP. We were there 2X this last 5 weeks and will be going back again in April I think. This way we get a full day when arriving and almost a full day when leaving the border. 

The first few times I went the fare was $175.00 pesos, now it just cost us $290.00 pesos the last two times. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> We have been cleaning out stuff in Mexicali and taking it to San Diego and San Luis Potosi and bring 2 large suitcases and 2 carry ons back on the plane. Usually we travel from SLP on the 11PM bus and arrive at 4AM at the Camionera Central [Nueva central] and take the 6AM to Mexicali. On the way back take the 6PM plane in Mexicali and arrive in Guadalajara at 11PM and take the 12:15AM bus to SLP. We were there 2X this last 5 weeks and will be going back again in April I think. This way we get a full day when arriving and almost a full day when leaving the border.
> 
> The first few times I went the fare was $175.00 pesos, now it just cost us $290.00 pesos the last two times. Alan


Wow, that's a lot! I can take an "authorized" taxi from the DF airport to my neighborhood in central Mexico City for $175.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I moved these out of Immigration Law Changes. It was only a matter of time before someone complained about us hijacking that thread.

My only experience with DF taxis was arriving around 10 pm one night at the airport and wanting to get to Mexico Norte, one of the bus stations. I asked several people and was told it was too late for the subway. So I paid $225 pesos for a taxi. That was either the night rate or the ****** discount, I am not sure. In any event, riding in the taxi in heavy traffic we were passed by the subway train. I could have ridden the subway for free and gotten there faster. The subway actually ran until about 11 pm. 

Similar to Alan's experience in Gdl, the taxi fare from the airport to the bus station in DF was about the same as the bus fare from DF to Gdl with the INAPAM discount.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> My only experience with DF taxis was arriving around 10 pm one night at the airport and wanting to get to Mexico Norte, one of the bus stations. I asked several people and was told it was too late for the subway. So I paid $225 pesos for a taxi. That was either the night rate or the ****** discount, I am not sure. In any event, riding in the taxi in heavy traffic we were passed by the subway train. I could have ridden the subway for free and gotten there faster. The subway actually ran until about 11 pm.


Maybe the people who told you the subway didn't run after 10 pm never took it themselves. In any event, I believe it runs to midnight most days. There are a couple of companies that run authorized taxis from the airport, and one of them does charge more than the other one, about what you paid. I've never heard of a"****** discount" being paid for a taxi at the airport. You tell the person in the booth where you're going and they look up the fare in their computer. You pay the fee and get a ticket, which you then give to the taxi driver whose vehicle you take to your destination.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe the people who told you the subway didn't run after 10 pm never took it themselves. In any event, I believe it runs to midnight most days. There are a couple of companies that run authorized taxis from the airport, and one of them does charge more than the other one, about what you paid. I've never heard of a"****** discount" being paid for a taxi at the airport. You tell the person in the booth where you're going and they look up the fare in their computer. You pay the fee and get a ticket, which you then give to the taxi driver whose vehicle you take to your destination.


I went to the authorized taxi booth at the terminal and got a ticket for the taxi. Maybe it wasn't clear but what I meant by ****** Discount was a special, higher, price for people who don't speak Spanish all that well. I know the fare was higher than the posted fare I have seen at Norte for the trip in the other direction. The higher price might have been: because it was late; or, the cost is higher FROM the airport than it is TO the airport, that is true in Gdl; or, maybe I was overcharged.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I went to the authorized taxi booth at the terminal and got a ticket for the taxi. Maybe it wasn't clear but what I meant by ****** Discount was a special, higher, price for people who don't speak Spanish all that well. I know the fare was higher than the posted fare I have seen at Norte for the trip in the other direction. The higher price might have been: because it was late; or, the cost is higher FROM the airport than it is TO the airport, that is true in Gdl; or, maybe I was overcharged.


There are two different companies and one charges higher prices than the other one - nothing to do with the late hour. I know what the ****** Discount refers to, and I've never heard of it being charged at Benito Juárez. When I go to the airport, I call a taxi service, which charges a bit less than the taxis at the airport, in my case, about $150 door-to-door.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> There are two different companies and one charges higher prices than the other one - nothing to do with the late hour. I know what the ****** Discount refers to, and I've never heard of it being charged at Benito Juárez. When I go to the airport, I call a taxi service, which charges a bit less than the taxis at the airport, in my case, about $150 door-to-door.


You are probably right. But it was pretty late, the airport was deserted, and I had the distinct feeling that they were taking advantage of my not having any options. The fact that they told me the subway was not running when it clearly was, adds to my suspicions that I was exploited. But it could have just been paranoia on my part.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You are probably right. But it was pretty late, the airport was deserted, and I had the distinct feeling that they were taking advantage of my not having any options. The fact that they told me the subway was not running when it clearly was, adds to my suspicions that I was exploited. But it could have just been paranoia on my part.


Deserted airports can be a bit spooky, that's true. Who did you ask about the subway? The people at the authorized taxi booths? Remember, it's not paranoia if they are out to scam you !


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Deserted airports can be a bit spooky, that's true. Who did you ask about the subway? The people at the authorized taxi booths? Remember, it's not paranoia if they are out to scam you !


I asked a security guard first, then the taxi stand people. Both told me it was too late for the subway.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I asked a security guard first, then the taxi stand people. Both told me it was too late for the subway.


Well, now you know who not to ask the next time you're at Benito Juárez!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I moved these out of Immigration Law Changes. It was only a matter of time before someone complained about us hijacking that thread.
> 
> My only experience with DF taxis was arriving around 10 pm one night at the airport and wanting to get to Mexico Norte, one of the bus stations. I asked several people and was told it was too late for the subway. So I paid $225 pesos for a taxi. That was either the night rate or the ****** discount, I am not sure. In any event, riding in the taxi in heavy traffic we were passed by the subway train. I could have ridden the subway for free and gotten there faster. The subway actually ran until about 11 pm.
> 
> Similar to Alan's experience in Gdl, the taxi fare from the airport to the bus station in DF was about the same as the bus fare from DF to Gdl with the INAPAM discount.


When at the Guadalajara airport this last time sitting outside I saw an ETN bus there leaving the airport. There is a new bus terminal at the airport and when I did a search of this only Primera Plus had one bus a day leaving this terminal for Guanajuato City last year. They had no busses arriving there. Interesting. 

I did a search on ETN and Primera Plus and they have a few busses sometimes leaving the airport and going to Guadalajara now. I presume the downtown bus terminal.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> When at the Guadalajara airport this last time sitting outside I saw an ETN bus there leaving the airport. There is a new bus terminal at the airport and when I did a search of this only Primera Plus had one bus a day leaving this terminal for Guanajuato City last year. They had no busses arriving there. Interesting.
> 
> I did a search on ETN and Primera Plus and they have a few busses sometimes leaving the airport and going to Guadalajara now. I presume the downtown bus terminal.


The Terminal Terrestre, as it is called, is about a block from the airline terminal. There are not many intercity buses that stop there as you note. However, a local bus line, Chapala, runs between Terminal Terrestre and Central Viejo every 20 minutes both directions. Cost is 10 pesos, no discount for age. 

Central Viejo is near the center of Guadalajara. The Chapala buses to the airport are mainly used by locals working at the airport. Often they can be quite crowded. I rarely see travelers on them. I have taken them quite a few times, for my own trips, or to meet someone or see them off.

The Chapala bus line also runs from Central Viejo to towns on Lake Chapala, hence the name.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> There are two different companies and one charges higher prices than the other one - nothing to do with the late hour. I know what the ****** Discount refers to, and I've never heard of it being charged at Benito Juárez. When I go to the airport, I call a taxi service, which charges a bit less than the taxis at the airport, in my case, about $150 door-to-door.


Actually there are 5 different authorized taxi companies now at the Mexico City Airport. I have never had a problem with fares with any of the companies. Sometimes it has taken a few minutes for them to find the correct zone for my destination. The fares are usually posted by zone as well as printed on your ticket. I usually use Sitio 300 or Yellow Cab. The most expensive fares are for the larger vehicles like the Suburbans.

As Isla said the Metro runs until midnight.

Information on taxis as well as other transportation from the airport can be found on this link. The easiest site to determine taxi fares is the Yellow cab site. You should be able check your fare and compare it to one you previously paid to determine if you, indeed, paid a "****** tax".

Mexico City Airport Transportation
SERVICIO DE TAXIS AUTORIZADOS

Yellow Cab
YellowCab


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

michmex said:


> …
> Information on taxis as well as other transportation from the airport can be found on this link. The easiest site to determine taxi fares is the Yellow cab site. You should be able check your fare and compare it to one you previously paid to determine if you, indeed, paid a "****** tax".
> 
> Mexico City Airport Transportation
> ...


Thanks for the links. It was Yellow Cab. According to the web site, the fare for a sedan from Aeropuerto to Mexico Norte is $204 pesos. I paid $225 pesos in 2008 or 2009, four or more years ago.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Taxi Rates*



TundraGreen said:


> I went to the authorized taxi booth at the terminal and got a ticket for the taxi. Maybe it wasn't clear but what I meant by ****** Discount was a special, higher, price for people who don't speak Spanish all that well. I know the fare was higher than the posted fare I have seen at Norte for the trip in the other direction. The higher price might have been: because it was late; or, the cost is higher FROM the airport than it is TO the airport, that is true in Gdl; or, maybe I was overcharged.


I find in our town that in the evenings the normal Taxi Rates go up 25% higher. I don't know if they're even higher really late at night. I think this is common though out Mexico?

I can see the higher fees as this is the time the thugs, drug dealers come out and taxistas are more apt to be robbed. They should get a higher rate then - in my opinion, as they're at greater danger.


----------

